# Trek T900 brake upgrade...



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

We bought the T900 last Fall. Overall, it's been a good hybrid bike for me and the family. However, the brakes are bloody dreadful. I'm looking for a brake upgrade that is somewhat affordable... but will pay more for better stopping power. Any recommendations are appreciated.
Cheers!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Not to sound mean, but what is installed on it currently, and since I don't have a photo of the frame, is the frame and fork disc brake compatible?

PK


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

My bad, I should have been more specific from the start...

Brakeset
Tektro alloy linear-pull brakes w/Shimano EF51 levers. 
I don't think it is compatible with disc brakes. 
Here is the bike...

T 900 - Trek Bicycle

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Without disc brake tabs, you will likely stick with a similar style brake. Tektro brakes I have been involved with were not known as serious stopping power.

Not knowing if you plan to accomplish the task yourself or bring it into the shop, but basically this should help.

For reasonable prices, Avid offers some decent brake systems from their model line of "Single Digit", probably I would consider looking into the SD7 series or better.

Avid also offers the "Speed Dial" series of levers to compliment the actual brake arms. The Speed Dial 7 would be a good choice.

Shimano has also offered some excellent stopping rim brakes. While I don't mind them when new or with low hours of use, the higher end Shimano brakes have multi linkage and can get sloppy with time.

Either setup should be a good improvement, and to take it further, more grippy brake pads can be installed.

The cable routes should be as short as practical with as few bends as possible. The design of your bike might have the rear brake cable route not optimized by the rear seat.

This gives you some options and choices. Possibly for the riding you are doing, you may even find that upgrading the brake pads and optimizing the cable length and routes will be adequate.

Best of luck with it.

PK


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks PK... exactly the kind of feedback I was seeking. Cheers!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

+1 for the Avids. I think they are simpler and more powerful than Shimano.


----------



## J&L (Oct 20, 2010)

We bought a used Trek several years ago, and the pads were old. New pads and proper adjustment made a world of difference. FWIW the stopping power on dirt trails always seemed sufficient to us, that is more stopping power than traction on the trail. Of course being rim brakes heating and wet stopping power are always a concern, but you can't change that. 

We upgraded with better tires, smaller chainrings for hill climbing and a thudbuster seat post for the stoker, had lots of fun, then decided to spend more money and upgrade to a new bike after about 1 yr.

Have fun!


----------



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

So my son and I have been riding the T900 and having super fun with it. Here are the recent upgrades which made the biggest difference. 1x11 Conversion using Sunrace 11x46 and Shimano XT Derailleur, Deore 610 brakes. Now I just need to go tubeless.


----------

